# PostgreSQL Lock Row Exclusive Mode Transaktionsblock



## Ghostman1711 (10. Aug 2016)

Hallo,
Ich benutzte PostgreSQL und Java. Ich habe mir ein Tool gebalstelt mit dem ich Datensätzte bearbeiten kann. Jedoch will ich es jetzt solange ich es bearbeite also so im schnitt 30 min locken. Jedoch wie geht dass??
Bist jetzt habe ich:


```
String begin = "BEGIN;";
String lock = " LOCK TABLE irgendwo IN ROW EXCLUSIVE MODE;";
String query = "select irgendwas from irgendwo where id= irgendeine;";
         try {
                conn = DriverManager.getConnection(db_adresse, db_user, db_password);
                stmt = conn.createStatement();
                stmt.executeQuery(begin);
                stmt.executeQuery(lock);
                ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(query);
         while (rs.next()) {
              //Tut irgendwas
       } catch (SQLException e) {
         e.printStackTrace();
       } finally {
         if (stmt != null) {
           try {
             stmt.close();
           } catch (SQLException ex) {
           }
         }
       }
```

Kann mir irgendjemand helfen den ausgewählten Datensatzt für 30min zusperren??

Grüße
Ghostman


----------

